# Archery Coach?



## mathews-4-life (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anybody out there been to Bernie Pellerite archery clinic, if so how was it and would you recommend it for others to attend if they are looking to up thier game.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never been to one of Bernie's seminars. However, two archers who regularly beat me have and they recommend it.

You should get his book and study the parts on anticipation, shot sequence, blank bale and bridge. These are the basis for the system that Bernie learned from the great coach Len Cardinale. Hearing it in a seminar would likely be very helpful since you can get some feedback on your form. It depends to a degree on how you learn. Some people can learn new subject matter from a book, others need demonstration, others (like me) need it taught with a 2 x 4.  

Like anything else, the knowledge is useless if you don't put it into practice. His system is based on a lot of blank bale, much more that most archers are willing to discipline themselves to. The book describes the process very well and after you read it, you can decide if you can do it. 

If you put into practice everything Bernie teaches, it will improve your shooting. 

On the con side, I understand that he pushes his videos, stabilizers and releases at the seminars. While his products are excellent, I personally wouldn't want to pay the seminar fee to listen to a sales pitch. There are better uses of my time with a coach.

If you go, please give us your reaction.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

good post allen. i agree 100% hes a good coach.but he relates to golf a little to much for me.


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

I went to him about 14 years ago, before he had all those stabilizers and other things to sell. He shortened my draw length about an inch and a half and taught me how to shoot with a low, locked shoulder. My scores dramatically improved. He's a good coach, but I'm glad I went to him way back then instead of now.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey people times have changed in "14"years. It's a lot harder to stay alive now days in case you haven't noticed. At least he's trying to sell. He's letting you be the judge.


----------



## Mrs.Granett (Jul 13, 2012)

Len Cardinale still gives lessons at ranges throughout NJ--reach out to him today! 609-713-8216

He is a treasure in archery:

Archery Hall of Fame:
http://www.archeryhalloffame.com/Cardinale Len.html

Bowhunters Hall of Fame:

http://www.bowhuntershalloffame.com/members/cardinalelen/index.html

NJ Hall of Fame:
http://united-bowhunters-of-nj-bowhunting-nj-outdoors-conservationi.eggzack.com/njb-hall-of-fame


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

just my opinion..... i rate Mr. Len Cardinale as the best............:first: in the world..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Len is MR MIAGGI AND BERNIE WAS DANIELSON.NOBODY BETTER THAN LEN IMHO!


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

I took the advanced archery instruction certification course. I had studied Bernie's teachings and methods for 8 years before I went. Nothing ...or almost nothing was new that he talked about since I already did my home work very thoroughly for so long . How ever i needed that certification to validate what I had learned from the source. 

One thing you don't get is a shortage of is information on "Bernie him self" , and he likes to drowned out and minimize questions or statements that don't pertain to his findings.

Bernie is a compiler of information and is an astute and competent, informative guy. I couldn't care less about opinions he shared with the class about some topics but we all sat and endured that stuff it was some what negative but entertaining ...I guess.

I took detailed notes and made sure nothing was overlooked .He has a way with words that seems a bit dictator like..lol. I think all and all he sells him self accurately and as far as his products that he sells they are top notch. I purchased a side bar there at the class and yesterday bought front stabilizer. I have tried a lot of them and his are by far superior to all the ones I have tried . He needs to update his video equipment that he shows the class . Every one is played back a video that he has taken with a digital camera and then he makes a video cassette from that witch looses all definition and accuracy (it has a choppy visual effect that makes for an inaccurate visual analisis) Then you get a dvd to take home with you...lol I chuckled at that. Why not just show the dvd version on 20 dollar dvd player while you are there it would be crisp and accurate and smooth ? His wife is a Gem and a saint..lol. Bernie's class is an eye opener to a huge world that most will never enter. I guess the best thing to do is Call him and talk to him about what all happens in class and see for your self. All and all its worth the price of admission!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

On Bernies web site:

You can also become an Advanced Certified Instructor for an additional $25 and one extra hour of class. (Must be 16 years or older.) You can also become an N.F.A..A. Advanced Certified Instructor for no charge. 

Remember there is a big difference between an instructor and a coach. An instructor can teach you how to shoot while a coach refines the shooter to become a better shooter. One may come out of Bernie's class with greater understanding of the sport, but being able to relay this knowledge comes with experience.


----------

